# Sticky  How to Check Computer is set to collect dumps



## Wrench97

Hit Start> Right Click on Computer, select Properties from the list> In the popup window on the left side select Advanced System Settings.










In the Advanced System Properties Box under Startup and Recovery select Settings.









Verify the settings are set as shown below.


----------



## Wrench97

For Windows 10 click on the Window button on the task bar.
type _run_ hit enter

Type _sysdm.cpl_ in the run box hit enter. 

In the System Properties window select the advanced tab.
On the advanced tab under Start up and recovery click on "Settings".








Set to as seen below









Hit OK and exit.


----------

